

The unexpectedly most successful category on Kickstarter - calebgarling
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2013/10/18/kickstarter-category-dance/

======
mattschmulen
Great reminder ( and stats ) that kickstarter is more than tech; my brother
just raised $40K on kickstarter for a Texas Pecan Liqueur "pecano". When he
said he was going to do it, I told him he was crazy. I was completely wrong.

